# NiteRider Lumina 1200 Boost



## Pilas (Dec 14, 2006)

Anybody using those? I'm thinking about purchasing this light,but I'm not sure if they are good enough for using in the trails. I'm not planning on doing long night rides . I only intend to use them to extend rides a little beyond sunset time and to ride back home trough bike paths and fire roads. Long time ago I had the NiteRider blowtorch HID that I used for the ocasional 24 race. How would you compare both? I'm sure light technology has improved a lot in the last 15 years or so... Anyway, I guess I'm trying to decide if the Lumina 1200 is good enough to use on the trails or if it is only useful for road/commute.


----------



## c_trail_biker (Aug 12, 2010)

I have two 1100 boosts and they are well made and work fine. They are cool white led's, I am going to try a more neutral light to see if I can get better contrast. Mine are good for about 3 hours at half power FWIW.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I just got it, but haven't tried it out on the trails yet. I'm using it mounted on my helmet and it seems kind of heavy but definitely seems bright enough. For the trails I'm going to use to in conjunction with a handlebar-mounted light, but for urban rides I'd probably use the Lumina only.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Pilas said:


> Anybody using those? I'm thinking about purchasing this light,but I'm not sure if they are good enough for using in the trails. I'm not planning on doing long night rides . I only intend to use them to extend rides a little beyond sunset time and to ride back home trough bike paths and fire roads. Long time ago I had the NiteRider blowtorch HID that I used for the ocasional 24 race. How would you compare both? I'm sure light technology has improved a lot in the last 15 years or so... Anyway, I guess I'm trying to decide if the Lumina 1200 is good enough to use on the trails or if it is only useful for road/commute.


The 1200 is a decent bar mounted light for the purpose you mentioned. It's too heavy for helmet in my opinion. A 1200 on the bar and 850 micro on the helmet is a nice combo for inexpensive single cell all in one lights.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

matadorCE said:


> I just got it, but haven't tried it out on the trails yet. I'm using it mounted on my helmet and it seems kind of heavy but definitely seems bright enough. For the trails I'm going to use to in conjunction with a handlebar-mounted light, but for urban rides I'd probably use the Lumina only.


Makes a much better bar light. Get an 850 micro for the helmet. Much lighter.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Pilas said:


> Anybody using those? I'm thinking about purchasing this light,but I'm not sure if they are good enough for using in the trails. I'm not planning on doing long night rides . I only intend to use them to extend rides a little beyond sunset time and to ride back home trough bike paths and fire roads. Long time ago I had the NiteRider blowtorch HID that I used for the ocasional 24 race. How would you compare both? I'm sure light technology has improved a lot in the last 15 years or so... Anyway, I guess I'm trying to decide if the Lumina 1200 is good enough to use on the trails or if it is only useful for road/commute.


For your intended usage this light should work fine. I don't own a Lumina and am not a big fan but they seem to be well liked by their owners, are inexpensive, and backed by a solid company with excellent customer service. Personally not being particularly impressed their beam pattern from riding with some Lumina users and from testing I've seen here's some links I think might be of value to you. First one is to a testing site that shows runtime vs. output and important if your considering the Lumina 1200 or any other single cell self-contained light. Initial output may be fine but dims gradually (or rapidly in the case of most of the Lumina lights) as battery charge diminishes.

We Test Lights | Lumina 1100 Boost Test and Review

If you plan on using the light helmet mounted and want self-contained (not my preference) I would Look at the Bontrager Ion 1300 ($100) + helmet mount ($20). I'm currently testing this light and it has a much more stable output throughout it's runtime + excellent output + a much smoother beam that's a little wider (compared to any Lumina I've seen).

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/bontrager-ion-1300-a-1086506.html

If you plan on using your light bar mounted I'd look at the Ravemen PR 1200/900 ($90/$75) or Ituo Wiz20 ($120). The 2 Ravemen lights have very nice beam patterns that work excellent for bike paths and off-raod. Wiz20 makes a little more power, has adjustable beam via changeable optics and programmable presets. Having 2 battery cells gives all these very stable output till the very end of their charge which is over 2 hrs for all of them.

https://www.rakclighting.com/collections/ravemen-pr-series

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...r-900-google-page-ranking-1200-a-1056844.html

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DQHC972/ref=s9_dcacsd_dcoop_bw_cr_x__a_w
Mole


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been using Lumina's for years...started out with 600 lumen model, had a 750 and now a 900. I'm in New England and only use them in cold fall/winter temps using helmet mount. They are fine for my tight, wooded singletrack rides of about 2hrs. Been meaning to get a 'micro' version for helmet and put the bigger one on bars for better results but have done fine so far without. Good company, will repair and send back at a reasonable price if you have issues.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have 2 Lumina 900 Boosts I bought for myself and my daughter, in case we bumped up against darkness this season. First season we didn't get caught out there. I use one (alternating between the 2) for winter commuting now. BRIGHT WHITE light. But again, it's only commuting on a dark bike path. Not ripping down some tightly treed singletrack. 

Great build quality and inexpensive. 

After going through all the usual all-in-one economy lights, I definitely like the NiteRiders the best. Some of the others, which will go unnamed, cannot be fastened to my 35 mm mountain bike bars, and take a huge amount of force to slide them off the bar mount. The NiteRiders have been great so far, and their battery longevity has been stellar (despite the shitty reviews that are continually posted/linked at this site).

That said, if I can grow a pair so I can get out in the mountains at night and not worry about the cougars, bears, zombies and spirits, I will spend some more serious cash and buy a nicer set up. Something a little more in the cork sniffing category.


----------



## Pilas (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for sharing your thoughts. I did get the light and tried it last night. I was pleasantly surprised. More than enough light to navigate the trails. The only negative is the fact that you only get 1 hour of light while on Boost mode, so you can't really do any long night rides. I suppose you can turn the setting to low while climbing, and switch to Boost for descending...
I used mine with the handlebar mount. I think it would be too heavy to use with helmet mount. It may be a good idea to combine with a smaller helmet one as suggested previously on this thread...


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

MrGT said:


> Makes a much better bar light. Get an 850 micro for the helmet. Much lighter.


Thanks for the suggestion. I don't do night rides on the mtb very often, so I'm thinking right now it will be 'good enough' but I'll see how I like it after a couple of rides.


----------



## jason5543 (Sep 20, 2018)

Pilas said:


> Thanks to all of you for sharing your thoughts. I did get the light and tried it last night. I was pleasantly surprised. More than enough light to navigate the trails. The only negative is the fact that you only get 1 hour of light while on Boost mode, so you can't really do any long night rides. I suppose you can turn the setting to low while climbing, and switch to Boost for descending...
> I used mine with the handlebar mount. I think it would be too heavy to use with helmet mount. It may be a good idea to combine with a smaller helmet one as suggested previously on this thread...


I'm wondering if there is a way to put in a better battery to extend the shelf life??? Also, do you feel the Boost 1200 gives you a wide enough beam for the handlebars?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Pilas said:


> Thanks to all of you for sharing your thoughts. I did get the light and tried it last night. I was pleasantly surprised. More than enough light to navigate the trails. The only negative is the fact that you only get 1 hour of light while on Boost mode, so you can't really do any long night rides. I suppose you can turn the setting to low while climbing, and switch to Boost for descending...
> I used mine with the handlebar mount. I think it would be too heavy to use with helmet mount. It may be a good idea to combine with a smaller helmet one as suggested previously on this thread...


My guess is you would be fine using the 1000 lumen high setting for most trail situations. That alone would give you an extra 30 min.+ you still can use low on the climbs and boost if you feel the need for more light.
Mole


----------



## jason5543 (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks Mole, that makes sense. I'm fairly new to this whole mountain biking thing so this will be my first winter having to night ride. I live in South Florida where the local trails are relatively flat, not a whole lot of climbing! They are, however, rather narrow, curvy and lined with trees and bushes so I want to make sure I get a light that covers me without breaking the bank.


----------



## Pilas (Dec 14, 2006)

jason5543 said:


> Thanks Mole, that makes sense. I'm fairly new to this whole mountain biking thing so this will be my first winter having to night ride. I live in South Florida where the local trails are relatively flat, not a whole lot of climbing! They are, however, rather narrow, curvy and lined with trees and bushes so I want to make sure I get a light that covers me without breaking the bank.


Based on my experience yesterday, this light will work fine. If you use it on your handlebar, be aware that it is a bit more difficult while cornering at night. It may help to have an additional helmet light so you can see where you are looking, versus seeing only what the handlebar is pointing at.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I saw this on the Niterider Lumina 1200 site.


> With the all new custom engineered collimator optics, the Lumina™ 1200 Boost projects a beam pattern that provides a generous widespread and even beam pattern of 1200 brilliant lumens!


Wondering if any of you 1200 owners that also own older Lumina's have noticed a difference? I also saw some beam shots that looked to have a wider and smoother beam but haven't been able to find them again (sorry).
Mole


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Pilas said:


> Anybody using those? I'm thinking about purchasing this light,but I'm not sure if they are good enough for using in the trails. I'm not planning on doing long night rides . I only intend to use them to extend rides a little beyond sunset time and to ride back home trough bike paths and fire roads. Long time ago I had the NiteRider blowtorch HID that I used for the occasional 24 race. How would you compare both? I'm sure light technology has improved a lot in the last 15 years or so... Anyway, I guess I'm trying to decide if the Lumina 1200 is good enough to use on the trails or if it is only useful for road/commute.


You stated how you intend to use the light, however consider that you may enjoy the night rides and end up spending more times on different trails.

This is my first season doing night rides. I have a Lumina 950 boost helmet mounted and an E-Lume 1200 on the bar. The setup is plenty of light. The 1200 bar light is very bright, however it induces shadows as it is a horizontal light for the most part. Having a complimentary light on the helmet can help reduce shadows due to the increased angle of light beam.
Having never used lights before I feel my combination actually works well. The Lumina has a great round spot beam with a dimmer flood that further extends beyond the spot. Neither beam is 'narrow' so to speak. The Serfas seems to do a good job of lighting up the width of the trail nicely. Perhaps because it is bar mounted and more of a horizontal illumination it appears to be a wider spread than the Lumina.
I can run the pair of lights on low for climbing. Medium for medium quick paced singletrack and I switch to full power on faster descents.

My rides last around 2 hours to 2.5 hours and the first 30 to 45 minutes haven't required a light yet. Come next week the entire ride will probably require a light. So far the lights haven't seemed to be nearly dead by the end. I assume that with changing the power levels throughout the ride will allow me full 2.5 hours of use.

Both of my lights take about 2.5 hours to fully charge using a 2a charger from full dead.

My rides are typically only single track dirt. I have done 2 or 3 road bike rides on a bike path. Actually yes, 2 rides with just a helmet mounted niterider which is perfectly fine. And one ride with both lights mentioned above.

Niterider does have a special requirement to enable boost mode, at least my 950 boost does. You must quickly double-press the button to engage Boost. Not a deal breaker but is something you should be aware of. On is low, then press for medium, press for high, then double-press for Boost. The next click drops it back down to high.

One last thing to consider. The Lumina will interfere with my wireless CatEye bike computer when bar mounted. The Serfas can be bar mounted without interfering with the bike computer. If you happen to have a wireless computer you may wish to test for interference before your first night ride.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup. Boost mode sucks the life out of it quickly. Only run the lumens you need to see well. Climb on low, and if you take a quick break, shut them off or at least turn to low. My friends have them and never use boost mode. Get an 850 micro for your helmet. They are inexpensive and will help see while you turn your head as another poster said. I feel bar and helmet are the perfect combo on the trail. I wouldn’t ride without both. Never have.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I have 2 Lumina 900 Boosts I bought for myself and my daughter, in case we bumped up against darkness this season.


I have the Lumina 900 Boost taillight combo and two clips, one for my road bike and one for MTB. Mostly for the dawn/dusk hours. Works great on the road bike, pops out of the mount(I tried both mounts) on bumpy MTB trails.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

mtnbkrmike said:


> That said, if I can grow a pair so I can get out in the mountains at night and not worry about the cougars, bears, zombies and spirits, I will spend some more serious cash and buy a nicer set up. Something a little more in the cork sniffing category.


I hear ya...Big difference between cougars/bears vs zombies/spirits! I see plenty of wildlife in CT but none have fangs and claws that will rip your head off. That would def factor into my decision to ride at night if I was in your area.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

sturge said:


> I hear ya...Big difference between cougars/bears vs zombies/spirits! I see plenty of wildlife in CT but none have fangs and claws that will rip your head off. That would def factor into my decision to ride at night if I was in your area.


I actually don't think it's that bad, wildlife-wise. I have researched the issue as well as I can, and I have found no evidence that the risk of an encounter is worse at night than during the day.

On a ride I did last night I bumped right up against darkness. I got out late and was pushing myself hard from the word go. During the ride I got more freaked out over seeing a wheelbarrow and shovels sitting the middle of nowhere than anything else. I had visions of some freaky dudes waiting to pounce on me and use the tools to dig my grave. LMFAO!

On my way out, I saw about 3 groups of 2 coming in with lights. They all looked super stoked. I need to challenge my comfort zone on this I think.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

MrGT said:


> Only run the lumens you need to see well. .


This.

I've been nightriding very regularly since 1994, and have never, ever found I needed the amount of light put out by a NR 1200 on boost. Maybe if I decided to go poach some lift-accessed stuff, but for regular trail riding, I have yet to find a need for anything beyond the second power level of 550, and the 275 is fine for most stuff. Set up is single light on the helmet.

Maybe it's because I've been doing it for so long and am very comfortable riding at night, but it seems to me that a lot of folks lighting 'requirements' are wild overkill. I guess if you're running mainly long, very high-speed downhills you'd bump up against some battery life issues, but using a little common sense management on the 1200, I'm having zero problems getting well over 4 hour burn times from mine.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

slapheadmofo said:


> I've been nightriding very regularly since 1994, and have never, ever found I needed the amount of light put out by a NR 1200 on boost. Maybe if I decided to go poach some lift-accessed stuff, but for regular trail riding, I have yet to find a need for anything beyond the second power level of 550 .


My "comfortable" lumen level has gone up steadily since I turned 60. Current running my NW Gloworm XS & X2 on medium.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

patski said:


> My "comfortable" lumen level has gone up steadily since I turned 60. Current running my NW Gloworm XS & X2 on medium.


This ^ is absolutely the truth. 20 years ago ~400 lumen was enough for the 24 hr races I did on all but the fastest downhill sections of the course. Now I usually use ~1500 between helmet and bar lights for most riding and will bump up to 3000 or so for fast DH sections.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

patski said:


> My "comfortable" lumen level has gone up steadily since I turned 60.


Is that due to eyesight or reflex issues?

I definitely run a bit more light than when I was younger; bitd I was actually pretty comfortable doing a fair amount of Jedi riding. Pretty rare for me to shut down the lights completely these days unless I'm somewhere fairly open and moonlit.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Vancbiker said:


> This ^ is absolutely the truth. 20 years ago ~400 lumen was enough for the 24 hr races I did on all but the fastest downhill sections of the course. Now I usually use ~1500 between helmet and bar lights for most riding and will bump up to 3000 or so for fast DH sections.


Holy crap! I'd imagine that it's not too different from riding in the day at that point. Not sure how I feel about that...too much light kind of kills the whole woods-at-night vibe for me personally.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Part of those high levels, is that it is really easy and cheap now to have lots of light. Back in the olden days, those of us with only a pitiful 400 lumen NR halogen were envious of the more well-heeled that could afford dual lights. We got by, but knew more would be better.

Also there is a weird effect with how a human sees light. It takes like 4 times the actual light for it to appear twice as bright. Maybe others with more understanding of that will chime in.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

slapheadmofo said:


> Is that due to eyesight or reflex issues?


Hey! Eyesight! The darker it gets the less I see.... try finding black gloves on the floor in my car... or gearbag... or..

I'm as fast as always....


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I finally got a change to try this light on the trails, and I'm pleasantly surprised. I've only had a light with a dual beam and a stand-alone battery on the trails at this point. 

My ride was on a flat XC trail with plenty of tight turns, and the light did great. It has a wide beam pattern with good white light and a nice hot spot in the center. I wore it on the helmet and while it's a bit heavy, but it didn't cause me any noticeable discomfort. My ride wasn't that long, so I didn't test out the total run time. I also didn't see any noticeable step-down in light output but I only ran it in the mid and high settings, and never used Boost mode.

What I'm not a fan of is the helmet mount from Niterider -- it feels pretty cheap and fragile. Since the 1200 is heavy, it seems that the mount may not hold the light well on faster, rougher, and technical trails. I'm definitely more a fan of the magicshine-type helmet mount vs. the Niterider mount for both holding the light firmly and the mount being able to be mounting securely on the helmet.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

matadorCE said:


> I finally got a change to try this light on the trails, and I'm pleasantly surprised. I've only had a light with a dual beam and a stand-alone battery on the trails at this point.
> 
> My ride was on a flat XC trail with plenty of tight turns, and the light did great. It has a wide beam pattern with good white light and a nice hot spot in the center. I wore it on the helmet and while it's a bit heavy, but it didn't cause me any noticeable discomfort. My ride wasn't that long, so I didn't test out the total run time. I also didn't see any noticeable step-down in light output but I only ran it in the mid and high settings, and never used Boost mode.
> 
> What I'm not a fan of is the helmet mount from Niterider -- it feels pretty cheap and fragile. Since the 1200 is heavy, it seems that the mount may not hold the light well on faster, rougher, and technical trails. I'm definitely more a fan of the magicshine-type helmet mount vs. the Niterider mount for both holding the light firmly and the mount being able to be mounting securely on the helmet.


Grab a micro 850 for your helmet, use 1200 on bar, 850 much lighter.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

matadorCE said:


> Since the 1200 is heavy, it seems that the mount may not hold the light well on faster, rougher, and technical trails. .


Haven't had any of those issue, even with the older lights which are heavier.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

MrGT said:


> Grab a micro 850 for your helmet, use 1200 on bar, 850 much lighter.


The issue is not so much with the light, as the mount just sucks IMO. Using the tightness of a metal bolt to keep plastic parts from moving is a recipe for cracked plastic parts from my experience, unless it's designed correctly. I'd much rather have a gopro type mount or something more robust.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I think I've got 4 or 5 years on my current mount. Hafta crank down the screw once in awhile but it's held up remarkably well. (Probably just cursed it.)


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*?????*


Lumina's seem to be a very popular and high volume seller so I decided to get the 1200 version and do a comparison with the Bontrager Ion 1300 I picked up about 3 mo. ago. Backordered from Peformance Bike, no problem. Got this email today, WTF? Anybody have any idea why they wouldn't carry this light anymore? 
Mole


> Performance Customer Service <[email protected]>
> To:[email protected]
> Nov 8 at 5:41 PM
> Dear Richard Warsinske,
> ...


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

MRMOLE said:


> Lumina's seem to be a very popular and high volume seller so I decided to get the 1200 version and do a comparison with the Bontrager Ion 1300 I picked up about 3 mo. ago. Backordered from Peformance Bike, no problem. Got this email today, WTF? Anybody have any idea why they wouldn't carry this light anymore?
> Mole


Either Lumina has switched to a newer model or Performance just sucks. From past experience ordering online, I'd say it's the latter.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

matadorCE said:


> Either Lumina has switched to a newer model or Performance just sucks. From past experience ordering online, I'd say it's the latter.


I though the 1200 was the latest model. New model with more battery capacity would be a big improvement. I emailed Performance back asking if the 1200 was no longer available from Niterider or if they were no longer going to sell Niterider products and got this response.



> Performance Customer Service <[email protected]>
> To:[email protected]
> Nov 8 at 9:34 PM
> 
> ...


Mole


----------



## Pilas (Dec 14, 2006)

MRMOLE said:


> Lumina's seem to be a very popular and high volume seller so I decided to get the 1200 version and do a comparison with the Bontrager Ion 1300 I picked up about 3 mo. ago. Backordered from Peformance Bike, no problem. Got this email today, WTF? Anybody have any idea why they wouldn't carry this light anymore?
> Mole


REI has them in stock...


----------



## guidosan (Jan 18, 2004)

Could you contact Niterider and see if they are still producing this light? Seems odd that the latest version light is coming off the shelf. Just wonder if they are having quality issues and are discontinuing manufacturing. REI and other stores may have them, but that could just be due to stock that hasn't been sold yet. Let us know what happens.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Pilas said:


> REI has them in stock...


As well as a million other places...


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Niterider site has them in stock, probably Performance not carrying Niterider anymore or not carrying these types of lights.


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

I've got the 2019 OLED version and it is good for what you suggest. I am in the same boat in that I only occasionally need a light for the last few minutes of a ride. I would add a helmet mounted light of the same power if I were riding more often at night, and trying ride real hard. The boost feature does make a little difference. I like how the OLED helps eliminate some of the guesswork of what the light is doing.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I was just in my local performance shop to pick up the rest of my order but unfortunately (as expected) they were unable to provide any additional information as to why the Lumina 1200 would not be restocked. As several of you have noted these are available almost everywhere but not for the current price I would have gotten so with "Black Friday" around the corner I think I'll wait to see what kind of deal I can find.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Pilas said:


> REI has them in stock...


I know most places have these lights but don't normally check REI's site. Thanks for mentioning them as checking their site while searching revealed a doable price for me ($75). Ordered the Lumina 1200 Boost @ 7:58 pm on the 10th and it was at my door @ noot today (12th, WOW). Time to put it on the charger so it's ready to start doing tests tonight. I plan on doing max. lux, est. max lumen from bounce test lux readings, and output vs. runtime for the top 3 modes. I also own a Bontrager Ion 1300 I will be comparing the Lumina to. Will take a few days since the runtime tests are time consuming + light requires a recharge between tests but will post results as I get them. Initial impression, REI was awesome to deal with!!!
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

First night with the 1200 I didn't get to ride with it but did do some testing last night and this morning. Was happy to get runtime curves done for both boost and high modes and redid my Ion 1300 at the same time. Hope to ride tonight an get some impressions of the beam pattern, UI, mounts and so on. The fact that the flash modes are not in the main mode program is a big plus over the Ion so point Niterider on that one. Output curves speak for themselves and definitely point Ion on this. Only indoor test left I want to do is the ned mode but that will take a good block of time but will get to it eventually. Here's what I got along with the output chart for the Cygolite Metro 1100.
Mole

Black: Lumina 1200 turbo mode
Lavender: Lumina 1200 high mode
Red: Bontrager Ion 1300 high mode
Blue: Cygolite Metro 1100

Click to enlarge


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> First night with the 1200 I didn't get to ride with it but did do some testing last night and this morning. Was happy to get runtime curves done for both boost and high modes and redid my Ion 1300 at the same time. Hope to ride tonight an get some impressions of the beam pattern, UI, mounts and so on. The fact that the flash modes are not in the main mode program is a big plus over the Ion so point Niterider on that one. Output curves speak for themselves and definitely point Ion on this. Only indoor test left I want to do is the ned mode but that will take a good block of time but will get to it eventually. Here's what I got along with the output chart for the Cygolite Metro 1100.
> Mole
> 
> Black: Lumina 1200 turbo mode
> ...


Thanks Mole, awesome!
But do you mean red line for the Ion 1300?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MrGT said:


> Thanks Mole, awesome!
> But do you mean red line for the Ion 1300?


Yes, Thanks! Edit complete.
Mole


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> Yes, Thanks! Edit complete.
> Mole


Awesome...
Do you have access to the Giant Recon 1600?
I'd be curious to see a similar comparison.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MrGT said:


> Awesome...
> Do you have access to the Giant Recon 1600?
> I'd be curious to see a similar comparison.


Didn't even know there was such a thing. Looks like a nice light though.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Lumina 1200 First Ride*


Good first ride with the 1200 Boost last night. Had it on the bars with the Ion 1300 I've also been testing for 30mi. of side streets, MUPs and a little trail. Was surprised how much cooler the tint of the Lumina was which ended up being good and bad. My eyes are fairly glare sensitive and in the boost mode in the trail section and on the lighter crushed granite MUP surfaces reflective glare made the high mode a better choice for visibility so that was the bad. Cooler tint proved to be an advantage in the lower modes though. Normally I prefer about 750 lumen's from my bar light for the type of ride I did but with the whiter (brighter appearing) cooler tint + *excellent beam pattern* the Lumina's 550 lumen med. mode worked great making longer rides possible.

Now about that beam pattern.









I noticed reading the spec. page on the Lumina they mentioned a new type of optic being used. Compared to my buddy's older OLED 800 lumina the 1200 has a wider beam with much smoother coverage. Perfect for the ride I did and also superior to the Ion 1300's narrower but equally smooth beam, at least for bar use.

Only negative experience on last nights ride was the bar mount. Slide clip had a little play and the durometer of the rubber used for friction was too soft IMO. It seemed like it took 10 times as long to put the mount on (twist, twist, twist) as the similar Ion mount and still had play if you grabbed the light. I didn't notice any rattling (from the clip) or movement in the light while riding but I didn't ride any surface I would describe as rough either. I think I may just remove the rubber shim and put some friction tape on the ID surface of the mount and try that.
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> ......Only negative experience on last nights ride was the bar mount. Slide clip had a little play and the durometer of the rubber used for friction was too soft IMO.


K-Edge makes a really nice GoPro adapter for the Lumina series. Would be an easy way to avoid issues with the factory mount.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I picked up a Lumina 1000 since I liked the 1200 so much but wanted something a bit lighter for the helmet mount. The 1000 finally came in the mail, and while the weight difference isn't significant it is lighter and will feel more comfortable once put on the helmet mount. I'm still not a fan of the helmet mount, but that's a personal preference thing.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

matadorCE said:


> I picked up a Lumina 1000 since I liked the 1200 so much but wanted something a bit lighter for the helmet mount. The 1000 finally came in the mail, and while the weight difference isn't significant it is lighter and will feel more comfortable once put on the helmet mount. I'm still not a fan of the helmet mount, but that's a personal preference thing.


I don't believe there is a weight difference in the 1200 / 1000. You would need to go to the Lumina micro and I think the max on that is the Micro 850. Those are definitely smaller.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

mb323323 said:


> I don't believe there is a weight difference in the 1200 / 1000. You would need to go to the Lumina micro and I think the max on that is the Micro 850. Those are definitely smaller.


I don't have a scale but I can tell a small difference between the two, but maybe it's all in my head LOL


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

MRMOLE said:


> I was just in my local performance shop to pick up the rest of my order but unfortunately (as expected) they were unable to provide any additional information as to why the Lumina 1200 would not be restocked. As several of you have noted these are available almost everywhere but not for the current price I would have gotten so with "Black Friday" around the corner I think I'll wait to see what kind of deal I can find.
> Mole


Performance announced bankrupcy today, so now it makes sense that they said the light wouldn't be in stock anymore (along with everything else).


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

After my encouraging first ride the last couple of nights have been a bit of a let down :cryin:. Wednesday night I got my 2nd ride in with this light but this time used it exclusively for the same 30 mi. distance but a different route (99% paved MUP). The plan was to test out the med. mode more which would be the appropriate mode for a route of that distance at the speeds I usually travel at. Initially the med. mode was working great as with the first ride, I'd kick it up to high on some of the negative grades for a little extra distance coverage but it probably would have been fine with the beam just adjusted a little higher (on the fly adjustments not an option for me with this mount system). As the ride continued though I became increasingly less comfortable with the output level and ended up doing the last few miles on the high setting so a little disapointed. Last night I had some time and charted a output vs. runtime curve which explained the problems I had the previous nights ride. Output curve in the med. mode is flatter than high/boost but still graadually dips down and starting from a low/comfortable level by the later parts of the ride it had diminished enough that I was happier running set on high. Hadn't noticed this on the first ride because lighting duties had been split with my Ion so I could compare it with the 1200 which only saw operation at higher levels of battery charge. If like me you do longer rides this is probably something you should consider if thinking about purchasing this light. So here's the output chart I did showing Med, high, and boost .
Mole

Boost = Green
High = Red
Med. = Black


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

This ^ has been my issue with the Lumina series. The inability to sustain the high level for the majority of the runtime is deceptive advertising at best. IMO, what they really have here is a 500-600 lumen light.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> This ^ has been my issue with the Lumina series. The inability to sustain the high level for the majority of the runtime is deceptive advertising at best. IMO, *what they really have here is a 500-600 lumen light*.


That's exactly true. Like anything else it's only as good as its weakest link which in this case is the battery. Lights with a battery that can only handle a stable 600 lumen's for 1.5 hrs. can be bumped up to 1200 lumen's at the start will pay with super short runtimes or dismal output for the last half of its total runtime. Niterider gets picked on because they seem to be one of the worst performing in the regard but truth is most all of the single cell self-contained lights suffer from the same thing just to a lesser extent. Coming from a high performance separate lighthead/multi-cell battery pack point of view this characteristic seems unacceptable but in reality there's a huge amount of these lights sold and from what I've noticed a lot of very happy owners. I do hope the manufacturers quickly move to larger capacity batteries like the one in my Bontrager Ion 1300. Until then these new Lumina's offer the same good quality, low price, excellent customer support that has made them so popular with a major improvement in beam quality (wider, smoother coverage) from previous models.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Lumina Beam Pattern Update*



Interesting ride with the Lumina 1200 last night (45 mi., 60% lights on). My friend George brought his older 800 OLED Lumina along and as expected the beam on my 1200 was wider and smoother but shocked how really different they appear side by side. I wouldn't call the 1200 a flood beam but that's what it looks like compared to the older model. New beam pattern is much better (IMO) if a wider view is what your looking for but it probably does cut down a little on the throw. I'm wondering if lens cover/reflector are interchangeable and/or available which would allow adjusting the beam pattern on these lights? I'm posting a link to a UK site that has side by side beam pattern shots of both the 1200 and 1100 Lumina plus lux readings on the beam pattern and a wall shot of each light (and many more lights). Unfortunately the beam shots were done at different ltimes so setup is slightly different but good enough to show the difference in beam width. Enjoy!
Mole

https://lights.road.cc/index-wide.php

***Lights are arranged by yr. so 1200 in with the 2018 models and 1100 with the 2017's***


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Bike magazine review of the 1200 Lumina.
Mole

https://www.bikemag.com/gear/accessories/mtb-lights/tested-niterider-lumina-1200-boost-100/


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Niterider Sale at REI*



20% off all Lumina series lights including the new dual emitter 1800. Good discount price for their latest models.
Mole

https://www.rei.com/product/143486/niterider-lumina-1800-dual-beam-front-bike-light


----------



## RiltonHuggles (Feb 21, 2019)

I must say, I have been impressed with my Nite Rider Lumina 1200 Boost. I have only used it in the winter (purchased Dec 2018) and have used it exclusively on the trail at night, and found it to be great on the trail as a bar light. I have also paired it with a helmet light, and found both to be perfect for my needs. 

I actually was impressed out of the battery life. I typically go for rides of about and hour to an hour and 15 mins in the winter, and I could get about 3 rides before I needed to charge it. Very impressed (I typically use it on medium setting; never on high setting or Boost). Overall, very impressed and I would recommend.


----------



## RiltonHuggles (Feb 21, 2019)

Vancbiker said:


> K-Edge makes a really nice GoPro adapter for the Lumina series. Would be an easy way to avoid issues with the factory mount.


I am NOT a fan of the provided Nite Rider handle bar mount. I don't find it secure at all, and would love to use something use.

I have seen the K-Edge Garmin mount, but that goes below the outfront Garmin mount (and below the Garmin, correct)?

Does anyone know of other mounting options for the Nite Rider Lumina 1200 on a bar?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RiltonHuggles said:


> I am NOT a fan of the provided Nite Rider handle bar mount. I don't find it secure at all, and would love to use something use.
> 
> I have seen the K-Edge Garmin mount, but that goes below the outfront Garmin mount (and below the Garmin, correct)?
> 
> Does anyone know of other mounting options for the Nite Rider Lumina 1200 on a bar?


K-edge Gopro adapter is only option I know of if you don't want to use a Niterider mount. I've never tried one of these but it says it's compatible with other Gopro interface mounts which gives you a pretty wide selection. 
Mole

https://www.rei.com/product/143494/niterider-k-edge-adapter


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Time for Mr Mole to do a run time / output graph I think. 

Love the Lumina line for the simplicity of just throwing the light on and going. But I gotta say compared to the new Ituo XP3 I recently got, my Lumina's look dim. They're not and are great durable lights but man kinda opened my eyes so to speak as to what else is out there.


----------



## RiltonHuggles (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks MrMole!
However, with this mount, you still have to use it with a outfront mount and on the bottom, correct?

Just wondering if there is a mount that you can just use on the bar for it...



MRMOLE said:


> K-edge Gopro adapter is only option I know of if you don't want to use a Niterider mount. I've never tried one of these but it says it's compatible with other Gopro interface mounts which gives you a pretty wide selection.
> Mole
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/143494/niterider-k-edge-adapter
> ...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RiltonHuggles said:


> Thanks MrMole!
> However, with this mount, you still have to use it with a outfront mount and on the bottom, correct?
> 
> Just wondering if there is a mount that you can just use on the bar for it...


Here's my favorite bar mount setup for self-contained lights. This setup is bulletproof + allows for horizontal adjustment of aim. Made by Vancbiker (post #55). Send him a private message for details. I think they're around $35 but worth it IMO if you want a rock solid mount especially for a heavier light.
Mole


----------



## RiltonHuggles (Feb 21, 2019)

Interesting!! Thanks MRMOLE. I think I might have to check out these mounts and contact Vancbiker! Looks like an interesting mount! Does he also also have helmet mount options?



MRMOLE said:


> Here's my favorite bar mount setup for self-contained lights. This setup is bulletproof + allows for horizontal adjustment of aim. Made by Vancbiker (post #55). Send him a private message for details. I think they're around $35 but worth it IMO if you want a rock solid mount especially for a heavier light.
> Mole
> 
> View attachment 1243255


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RiltonHuggles said:


> Interesting!! Thanks MRMOLE. I think I might have to check out these mounts and contact Vancbiker! Looks like an interesting mount! Does he also also have helmet mount options?


Unfortunately no helmet mounts from Vancbiker.
Mole


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

1200 BOOST vs 1100 boost? I want to buy a Lumina light for helmet mount. Ive had enough of external bat packs. I see the 1200 has a wider beam pattern. But i wonder if the 1100 is better for distance? I will run a handlebar light for the ground around around me, i need the distance light up. Do you think the 1100 is better than the 1200 for this? because its a spot vs a wider spread? I ride fast DH, Big rock slabs at night. I need good light that throws out a way forward. 
cheers
kev


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

kpw2011 said:


> 1200 BOOST vs 1100 boost? I want to buy a Lumina light for helmet mount. Ive had enough of external bat packs. I see the 1200 has a wider beam pattern. But i wonder if the 1100 is better for distance? I will run a handlebar light for the ground around around me, i need the distance light up. Do you think the 1100 is better than the 1200 for this? because its a spot vs a wider spread? I ride fast DH, Big rock slabs at night. I need good light that throws out a way forward.
> cheers
> kev


If you ride fast downhill and big rock slabs then Niterider Lumina series is not your light in my opinion. I believe lights with more lumens and longer runtimes provided by four cell batteries would be better tools for the job.
If you insist on sticking with the Lumina series, I'd suggest two 1200's on your bars and the 1100 on your helmet.
Mr. Mole may want to jump in here because he knows his stuff big time and may have advice for better self contained lights for downhill riding.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

RiltonHuggles said:


> Thanks MrMole!
> However, with this mount, you still have to use it with a outfront mount and on the bottom, correct?
> 
> Just wondering if there is a mount that you can just use on the bar for it...


My niterider bar mount broke, so on the commuter I just strapped it on with a cut up inner tube and it works perfect, but being on a road bike with bar tape helps haven't tried it like that for mountain biking though.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

kpw2011 said:


> 1200 BOOST vs 1100 boost? I want to buy a Lumina light for helmet mount. Ive had enough of external bat packs. I see the 1200 has a wider beam pattern. But i wonder if the 1100 is better for distance? I will run a handlebar light for the ground around around me, i need the distance light up. Do you think the 1100 is better than the 1200 for this? because its a spot vs a wider spread? I ride fast DH, Big rock slabs at night. I need good light that throws out a way forward.
> cheers
> kev


My opinion is there's probably not much difference in throw between these two lights. The 1200 has a little wider beam but also has a bit more output. Until recently I owned a 1200 boost (I've not tried a 1100) and the only other self-contained single cell light I've tried that had a higher max. lux number was my Ion 1300 and they were so close I'd consider it a tie (for the first 10 or 15 minutes anyway). Another thing to consider is the age of the light. Being an older model the 1100 has been sitting in the box for at least a yr. by now w/o being charged so battery condition has probably deteriorated a little compared to the current model. So if these are the only two lights your interested in buying we're done. On the other hand if your interested in hearing about some other choices that (IMO) would work better for your needs you just have to ask.
Mole


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

RiltonHuggles said:


> I am NOT a fan of the provided Nite Rider handle bar mount. I don't find it secure at all, and would love to use something use. Does anyone know of other mounting options for the Nite Rider Lumina 1200 on a bar?


after losing one of my lights I use this mount, NiteRider Lumina Handlebar Clamp Mount, also my wife can easily get it tight enough when switching from her MTB to Road bike.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

RiltonHuggles said:


> Does anyone know of other mounting options for the Nite Rider Lumina 1200 on a bar?


You could buy this GoPro helmet mount and just use the gopro adapter part and just about any gopro handlebar assembly.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Niterider GoPro adapters*

Sheesh, there're lots of Niterider GoPro adapters, I guess it's big bidness... 



patski said:


> You could buy this GoPro helmet mount and just use the gopro adapter part and just about any gopro handlebar assembly.
> 
> View attachment 1292589


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

MRMOLE said:


> My opinion is there's probably not much difference in throw between these two lights. The 1200 has a little wider beam but also has a bit more output. Until recently I owned a 1200 boost (I've not tried a 1100) and the only other self-contained single cell light I've tried that had a higher max. lux number was my Ion 1300 and they were so close I'd consider it a tie (for the first 10 or 15 minutes anyway). Another thing to consider is the age of the light. Being an older model the 1100 has been sitting in the box for at least a yr. by now w/o being charged so battery condition has probably deteriorated a little compared to the current model. So if these are the only two lights your interested in buying we're done. On the other hand if your interested in hearing about some other choices that (IMO) would work better for your needs you just have to ask.
> Mole


Hi, Thankyou for your responses. I am interested in hearing about other light choices. I too have lots of night riding experience, been riding off road at night or many years. But ive never had a light that lasts. Ive spent $600 on cheap Chinese lights, all have broken over the last 5 ys, i bought a gemini duo. it kept overheating and going dim EVERY time i stopped for more than 20 seconds, This was a new light so i sent it back as i was told this is a normal feature. Then i bought a big bad ass Surfas 2500 light. Its was great, really bright. 2500 true lumens. But it lasted 12 rides and the battery went. it was a couple days out of warranty so surfas kindly sent me another battery for the cost of the shipping but it to was not working out of the box. So hear i am with no reliable lights. i am an electrical engineer with many years designing LED systems for the automotive industry. SO ive fixed my lights many times but they are unreliable on the trail. Most of my troubles have been connections to external batteries , wires pulling out, bad mechanical designs, And batteries themselves. I prefer to avoid external bat packs on the helmet light. But i agree, i doubt the lumina would be bright enough. i am ready to try an all in one solution but im open to any suggestions. 
cheers. kev


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

On a related note, all NiteRider lights will be 25% off at REI starting Friday 11/15.

That puts the 1200 @ $75 and the 1000 at $60.


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

Arebee said:


> On a related note, all NiteRider lights will be 25% off at REI starting Friday 11/15.
> 
> That puts the 1200 @ $75 and the 1000 at $60.


Nice, thank you.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

kpw2011 said:


> Hi, Thankyou for your responses. I am interested in hearing about other light choices. I too have lots of night riding experience, been riding off road at night or many years. But ive never had a light that lasts.


One word; Gloworm.

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-lights


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

kpw2011 said:


> Hi, Thankyou for your responses. I am interested in hearing about other light choices. I too have lots of night riding experience, been riding off road at night or many years. But ive never had a light that lasts. Ive spent $600 on cheap Chinese lights, all have broken over the last 5 ys, i bought a gemini duo. it kept overheating and going dim EVERY time i stopped for more than 20 seconds, This was a new light so i sent it back as i was told this is a normal feature. Then i bought a big bad ass Surfas 2500 light. Its was great, really bright. 2500 true lumens. But it lasted 12 rides and the battery went. it was a couple days out of warranty so surfas kindly sent me another battery for the cost of the shipping but it to was not working out of the box. So hear i am with no reliable lights. i am an electrical engineer with many years designing LED systems for the automotive industry. SO ive fixed my lights many times but they are unreliable on the trail. Most of my troubles have been connections to external batteries , wires pulling out, bad mechanical designs, And batteries themselves. I prefer to avoid external bat packs on the helmet light. But i agree, i doubt the lumina would be bright enough. i am ready to try an all in one solution but im open to any suggestions.
> cheers. kev


Sounds like you've had more than your share of lighting problems! I can relate to your Duo story as I recently tried one of the new 2500 lumen models and sent it back after one ride because of overheating issues and a few other problems. Too bad the Duo didn't work out for you though because I have an older model that works quite well with the addition of a custom Gopro mount that lowered the operating temp. about 15° and has been perfectly reliable.









One of my suggestions is still a individual battery and lighthead that utilizes a 2 cell battery so system weight wouldn't be much more that the Lumina's your looking at and actually would be far more comfortable because the weight is positioned closer to the helmet and more balanced + far less prone to catching a low hanging branch. Output limit on a system like this is going to be around 1500 lumens to still be able to give 1.5 - 2 hrs of runtime with the limited battery capacity unless your willing to only use higher settings when you absolutely need it. No stress on the power cables with this setup

















> I prefer to avoid external bat packs on the helmet light. But i agree, i doubt the lumina would be bright enough. i am ready to try an all in one solution but im open to any suggestions.


Unfortunately unless you go to a dual emitter light that will weigh even more or 3x the cost Exposure product there's not really any higher output systems available that I know of. Cygolite is releasing a new line (Ranger) that comes in 1200 and 1400 lumen versions but performance characteristics are unknown currently. Bontrager Ion 1300 has similar power and throw as the Lumina 1200 boost but has a considerable advantage in runtime and output consistency so worth consideration (see chart below).







* Click on image to expand.

:thumbsup: to Patski's Gloworm suggestion. Excellent high performance lighting systems that would eliminate all your reliability problems. The lighthead pictured with the 2 cell system is a Gloworm Alpha.

Hope this helps!
Mole


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

patski said:


> One word; Gloworm.
> 
> https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-lights


I completely agree.
And there is a 20% off code until November 24th.
Singletracks19


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

I would strongly consider Gloworm. You can use the X2 with a 2 cell on the helmet so no cables down your back and an X2, XS, or XSV on your bars. You’d be dialed in hard, carry a spare 2 cell in your pack to extend runtime. Jim at Action LED is the man, any issues with your Gloworm and he will do anything and everything to fix it. This is the setup I use on tech trails and I’m in love with my setup. I upgraded to neutral white emitters and use X2 on head and XS on bars. I run on medium and I can hit tech trail, hit up to high on fast downhill. No other lights compare for me, and at 20% off is a killer deal. Niterider Lumina isn’t even close.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

MrGT said:


> I would strongly consider Gloworm. You can use the X2 with a 2 cell on the helmet so no cables down your back and an X2, XS, or XSV on your bars. You'd be dialed in hard, carry a spare 2 cell in your pack to extend runtime. Jim at Action LED is the man


What he said.


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

MRMOLE said:


> Sounds like you've had more than your share of lighting problems! I can relate to your Duo story as I recently tried one of the new 2500 lumen models and sent it back after one ride because of overheating issues and a few other problems. Too bad the Duo didn't work out for you though because I have an older model that works quite well with the addition of a custom Gopro mount that lowered the operating temp. about 15° and has been perfectly reliable.
> 
> View attachment 1292633
> 
> ...


I really like the external batts stuck to the helmet. It makes most sense to me and i will try it. I always use a hiking head lamp to pedal up and do not wear a helmet pedaling up which is common around here. I put on the helmet just for the DH only. So mounting the lights and batts as you suggest seems like a great solution. I have one Chinese light left from approx 12 lights, and a new battery pack so that is my next set up. 
You are not the first to mention the Bontrager ion. But i do not know anyone riding them around here. Most use Hope or NightRider. I have been told that many people have had trouble with nightrider Lumina USB charge ports and sent them back a couple times for repair. Im realistic, i know things go wrong so it seems ok if they can be fixed. Im ok with fixing stuff rather than throwing out. I will look into the Bontrager. 
cheers
kev


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 1292629
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: to Patski's Gloworm suggestion. Excellent high performance lighting systems that would eliminate all your reliability problems. The lighthead pictured with the 2 cell system is a Gloworm Alpha. Mole


I use the two cell solution on my helmet exactly as pictured by Mole but I use the original Gloworm X2. Original Gloworm XS on the bars, both in NW tint, purchased Fall 2014. Never a trail issue. I sent them back twice(in summer) once for NW tint LEDs and in the fall of 2017 for upgraded wiring harness. My setup has generated a lot of sales for Action in the Folsom, Roseville, Granite Bay area.


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

patski said:


> I use the two cell solution on my helmet exactly as pictured by Mole but I use the original Gloworm X2. Original Gloworm XS on the bars, both in NW tint, purchased Fall 2014. Never a trail issue. I sent them back twice(in summer) once for NW tint LEDs and in the fall of 2017 for upgraded wiring harness. My setup has generated a lot of sales for Action in the Folsom, Roseville, Granite Bay area.
> 
> View attachment 1292785


Thats a really good set up. I have put one together but its a messy first attempt. I will try it, perhaps tonight and if i like it i will upgrade light and use a smaller battery. presently i think its a 4 or 6 cell so i know it will be heavy. I also do not have a convenient way to take it on and off just yet. But its first attempt.


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

So here is my equivalent system! Well, its a mess , its a 4 cell batt but it wasnt too heavy and it lasted all the way down tonight and was really convenient having it all on the helmet. The light wasnt very good, the Attachment of the battery was pain, but its a start. I really liked it. So i will work on cleaning it up and making it convenient. And buying a good light. 
Shopping for bike bits is never a problem. As long as i can make the battery attachment convenient i prefer this system over the nightrider lumina because i can carry a spare battery pack for longer rides. Thank you every one.


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

patski said:


> I use the two cell solution on my helmet exactly as pictured by Mole but I use the original Gloworm X2. Original Gloworm XS on the bars, both in NW tint, purchased Fall 2014. Never a trail issue. I sent them back twice(in summer) once for NW tint LEDs and in the fall of 2017 for upgraded wiring harness. My setup has generated a lot of sales for Action in the Folsom, Roseville, Granite Bay area.
> 
> View attachment 1292785


Do the glow worm 2x ever go dim due to overheating?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

kpw2011 said:


> Do the glow worm 2x ever go dim due to overheating?


Gloworm's thermal protection works differently than that Duo you had. Instead of dumping the output down to 20% like all the older Gemini's (new ones it's more like 50%) Gloworm's gradually reduce the output till the temp. stabilizes and as the light cools the intensity increases back to full strength or a level where the light can maintain a temp. below the threshold that activates the thermal protection. I only have problems in the summer here in Arizona (100° ride temps.) so wouldn't think it would be an issue for you in Canada.
Mole


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> kpw2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Do the glow worm 2x ever go dim due to overheating?
> ...


Ahhh, maybe that's why I never noticed....  it gets pretty hot by Folsom Lake but we usually shift to early morning in the summer. Also, since I switched to NW tint I rarely, if ever, use use "high" on the XS or the X2.


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

MRMOLE said:


> Gloworm's thermal protection works differently than that Duo you had. Instead of dumping the output down to 20% like all the older Gemini's (new ones it's more like 50%) Gloworm's gradually reduce the output till the temp. stabilizes and as the light cools the intensity increases back to full strength or a level where the light can maintain a temp. below the threshold that activates the thermal protection. I only have problems in the summer here in Arizona (100° ride temps.) so wouldn't think it would be an issue for you in Canada.
> Mole


That concerns me. I had the bad experience with Gemini going very dim and after that i decided a big light with lots of metal was the way to go. But that didnt work out either. My next step is to find a 2 cell battery pack. Any suggestions? I have not found any on amazon.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

kpw2011 said:


> That concerns me. I had the bad experience with Gemini going very dim and after that i decided a big light with lots of metal was the way to go. But that didnt work out either. My next step is to find a 2 cell battery pack. Any suggestions? I have not found any on amazon.


Here's a link to the battery I use.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pana-sonic-NCR18650B-7-4V-3400mAh-Protected-Li-ion-battery-for-Bike-Light-2S1P-U/221320143805?hash=item3387b563bd:g:0g4AAOSw5cNYPR13

Gloworm's work much better in the heat than Gemini lights. If you leave your light running in the high mode while your stopped most any light will get hot so turning it down to a low mode when you stop will help and easy to do with their remote switches.
Mole

I just thought of this that might make you feel more comfortable about the overheating issue with a X2 Gloworm. In an ambient temp. of 80° F The Duo I just sent back would step down in about 2 min. with a fan cooling it. Under the same conditions my X2's would stabilize at about 125° lighthead case temp. and run till they were out of battery with only normal loss of output (All emitters will dim *slightly* from startup to normal operating temp.).


----------



## kpw2011 (May 7, 2012)

MRMOLE said:


> Here's a link to the battery I use.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pana-sonic-NCR18650B-7-4V-3400mAh-Protected-Li-ion-battery-for-Bike-Light-2S1P-U/221320143805?hash=item3387b563bd:g:0g4AAOSw5cNYPR13
> 
> ...


That does look good thank you. I will order one. Also the over heating does sound positive. Currently im using a repaired and running on borrowed time Chinese lighthead. But i would like to upgrade to ensure reliability,. thank you.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's a comparison video I did of a few of the lumina lights.


----------



## marcva (Apr 1, 2018)

MRMOLE said:


> If you plan on using your light bar mounted I'd look at the Ravemen PR 1200/900 ($90/$75) or Ituo Wiz20 ($120). The 2 Ravemen lights have very nice beam patterns that work excellent for bike paths and off-raod. Wiz20 makes a little more power, has adjustable beam via changeable optics and programmable presets. Having 2 battery cells gives all these very stable output till the very end of their charge which is over 2 hrs for all of them.
> 
> https://www.rakclighting.com/collections/ravemen-pr-series
> 
> ...


Thank you for the Ravemen referral. It doesn't hit the radar in the US, but looks like a great commuting light, though I'm going whole hog with the PR1600. I run a 1000W Ebike that maxes out ~35 mph, so light is important. replaceable 18650s are a plus.


----------

